# VBA: Eingabe von einer Textbox in andere kopieren



## wed052301 (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo !
Mein Problem:
Ich habe in einem VBA-Formular 2 Textboxen.
In der ersten soll der Benutzer seinen Namen eingeben: "Mustermann"
Nach einem Click auf einen CommandButton soll in der zweiten Textbox erscheinen:
"Herzlich willkommen Mustermann"
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ?
Vielen Dank im voraus.
Ciao, wed052301


----------



## GeCKo1234 (1. Juni 2005)

Hier mal der code, ich hoffe das hast du gemeint.


```
Private Sub CommandButton1_Click()
 TextBox2.Text = "Herzlich willkommen " + TextBox1.Text
   End Sub
```
 
  mfg
  GeCko


----------



## wed052301 (2. Juni 2005)

Super ! Danke !
Hast mir sehr geholfen.
Gruss, wed052301


----------

